# Help, advice on terrible quarantine in the UK please



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have posted before here under the name Liberty but have now moved to the UK and therefore don' t have my old dutch internet account so am using my hotmail address instead.
Anyway, we got Charlotte a few months ago since I found her in a terrible state in a Belgium pet shop. I have described what happened I think before on the forum and simply took her home because I couldn't leave her there, she was very timid and shy and I knew taking her on was going to be a challenge but overal she had/has done very well. My old name Liberty was the name of my german shepherd who was very sadly put to sleep just 2 weeks before we moved back home to the UK which left Charlotte completely distressed, then adding to this I also babysat a friends maltese who went home the day before Charlotte went. You can imagine I have been really upset at the loss of Liberty who had paralysis in her spine and was unable to walk and I miss her dearly yet Charlotte is my main concern.

Anyway, the advice I need is for Charlotte and really would like any info any of the experienced Maltese owners have. Charlotte had been microchipped and had her rabies vaccination and blood test. Even though this is the case, the rules for entry to the UK are that she is allowed to be free in the UK 6 months after having the blood test for rabies, meaning that when we moved on 1st August Charlotte had to go into Quarantine for a short stay, she is allowed out on 25th September which is the date when her 2 months is finished.

I checked all quarantines and many were fully booked, annoying because there is a good one very nearby. Charlotte ended up in one some 90 miles from where I am staying and it costs me alot to visit her, but of course I try to once a week. My problem began when I received a letter after she had been taken into quarantine asking me not to visit her for 2 weeks? The reason given was because she was shy? Anyway, assuming that the quarantine knew what they were doing we took their advice and in anycase we had to find and buy a car which took about that amount of time. 

I used to groom charlotte daily and clean her eyes and bath her weekly before she went I was about to put up a picture of her with her long hair to show you guys how lovely she was and thank you all for advice people have given me over the months we had had her. She had been collected from my house and taken by the quarantine van into quarantine in the UK. They describe that how a dog enters their premises is how a dog leaves if you get my meaning. I trimmed her feet and hair and facial hair so that she was easy to groom and gave the lady collecting her some hair bands to keep her top knot up and out of her eyes. 

Anyway, we visited the weekend after 2 weeks all excited with my son and his girlfriend and as they opened the cage door my husband an I were literally in shock. I was so shocked that I was too numb to even cry or hardly speak. There was Charlotte, the same top knot had been left in for 2 weeks and was matted into what was left of her top knot, the rest of her hair dangling over her nose and she could hardly see. Her tear stain was wet and covering her whole face since her eyes had obvioualy never been cleaned once. Then picking her up she was ocvered in large knots 2inchesx2inches under her chin and all over her body + she was a cream brownish colour. My husband then hugged her and she had driend old fecies all stuck in her hair at the back. Of course we were furious! 

We went away to think and I phoned Defra and they gave me a reference number e.c.t and I discussed what had happened. I spoke with the kennel maids who were embarassed and said she would have to be shaved  I then phoned the owner of the quarantine who seemed to be very uncaring and to be frank it seemed that her only concern was money. Like idiots none of us had taken pictures even though we had our mobile phones with us on that visiting day, uuurgh. We were simply too shocked. The kennel owners last reply to me was that I wanted her shaved! cheek of it! My argument is that she had to be shaved since she was completely neglected. We got into a bitter but polite argument where the owner of the kennels insisted that she knew about all breeds and Maltese dogs do not get any colder than other breeds which I know for sure is completely untrue since they have only 1 coat of fur unlike my old shep who could easily withstand cold temperatures. Any good advice on this would be helpful please. 

Another grumble was that I was awaiting a quote from the kennels for the cost of shaving her fur off, which I felt I shouldn't have to pay in any case since she needed to be shaved due to their neglect! yet I got no quote and they simply shaved her and the owner still hasn't told me how much she is going to charge me. 

So, basically I have a bald maltese now who is out in the open (since they cannot put her doggy jumper on because the kennel maids leave at 4pm) so she must be freezing cold at night time and this is worrying me sick. She comes out in 17 days but I am just so worried about her. I wrote a letter describing how she went in in perfect condition and was neglected and needed to be shaved, also mentioned how shocked we were and upset about her condition, also quoted the defra reference.

Thing is, all of this is costiung me about 1000 pounds! and the kennels is full and these people are simply making a mint and totally neglecting dogs like Charlotte who need that extra care. 

I can put in a formal complaint to defra which I have not done yet because I wanted to ask you guys what you thought I should do since many of you always give me good advice. Maybe someone knows of some professional articles about maltese needing to be kept warm or types of grooming needed or some other adivce because the owner of this kennel is simply not listening. 

Sorry for such a long post but I had to explain what had happened. I do have pictures of her 2 days before she went in since we were babysitting our friends maltese and she looked beautiful. Sadly I don;t have any pictures from that awful day we first visited her , sooo stupid of me and my husband is usually so on the ball but was too shocked himself even to think about taking any pictures.

I'd be very greatful for any advice, also in the UK the weather at night is about 13-17 degrees at night time and she is only allowed a small fleece to lay on. I'm really worried that she will freeze to death poor little thing. 

Thanks for reading, sorry for the bad news  

Charlottes mum


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Is there a government authority you can call, because I don't think any small dog should be kept outside at night. There must be a government agency that oversees these places.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That's awful, I am not sure but is there an RSPCA that can step in - some govt. agency because these people should are most likely contracted the the UK Govt to have ability to have a quarantine set up.

Hope your 17 days fly by quickly.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh no!!! I am also very concerned for you because we live in East Anglia and I know about the cold nights, not to mention the soggy rain!

Fortunately we were able to prepare our two Maltese for entry into the UK and did not have to spend time in quarantine...therefore I am unable to provide you any advice or refer you to a better quarantine shop.

I do recommend you consult a solicitor to draft up a letter and your legal rights. Also, the kennel should be insured so you can demand for their insurer's information to send in your claim if you will need to pay for the unnecessary shave and if your baby will require medical attention after this ordeal.

I agree, contact the RSPCA Animal Welfare Officer. I would also obtain, in writing, from a Veterinary physician that the Maltese breed is single coat and is very perceptible to the cold weather. 

By the way, where are you located and where/what is the name of this Quarantine Defra approved place??

Let me see if I can contact the Animal Welfare Officer for my area and get some advice on your behalf. 

You may PM me if you wish to keep your info private.

> Mimi


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm through to the 24 hour advice line for the RSPCA right now. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Will they allow you to take blankets and perhaps a little doghouse for shelter to place with your baby?
I would do this until you can get some relief from this problem. I hope your baby comes out of this
well.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like you've gotten great advice. You must be so worried. I agree with taking her a house or crate with a blanket to put over it and a bed, etc. Maybe a sweater? Although I'm not sure I'd trust a dog in clothing who might not be fully supervised. I hope her time goes by very quickly.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It sounds like the employees there don't even like animals. How could this be???

I'm sorry, I'm of no help, but I'm upset with you!! 

I wonder how many animals die while in their care? :new_shocked:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

wow. The RSPCA told me to contact Defra. 

They also said the matter of shaving your dog w/o owner permission was a civil matter. I don't think this is correct advice.

Their number is 0300 1234 999, be prepared to hang on to the line before you are through to them...


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone. What I have been told by defra is that the Quarantine is above the RSPCA, meaning that even the RSPCA cannot enter the premises, convenient eh? but true. 

There is a vet check daily on each dog ,this is assigned to a vetinary center which I have also phoned twice. This angered me even more since I was told that since this is obviously a very good earner/contract for a vet to have he is very unlikely to support me. I do have another vet (good friend of my mum who I was going to pay to visit with me and write his own report on her neglect) but like an idiot mentioned this to them which is when and I guess why they quickly shaved her and tidied her up. 

Defra said I could put in a complaint about the quarantine, which of course I am thinking about but also want to go about it in the best way. 

Paris, the quarantine is in Colchester, I'd better not mention names but there are only a few so it would be esy to find on google  . Thing is, if someone took in a regular dog with short hair they would probably have no problems since the dog wouldn't look any different on visits, yet with a Maltese, well need I mention any more as you guys know how much care they need. We had put our house on the market not expecting to sell it very quickly and had buyers within a week which is why she had to do this 2 month quarantine unfortunately. 

She has shelter! how can I describe it? well, like a concrete run with the end section under plastic corrugated ceiling, although out of the rain it is open to the elements. They say they have radiators which I did see, but it didn't make sense since there is no door seperating the small compartment from the outside run from what I could see? I will have a better look this weekend. 

I have told the owner that I feel upset and insulted about having to pay to have her shaved. I have had no written reply or phone call from the owner who seems to have completely ignored my complaint that I have written to her. 

Paris, that part about the kennels being insured, might be worth looking into! good idea I shall go speak to my mum and see what she thinks about that one. 

Anyway, I will keep you updated. 

Thanks for the support everyone, just hope she gets out of there ok, I just keep thinking of her each evening with the cold and rain and its heartbreaking but I will look into this insurance idea for sure straight away. 

Thanks everyone for the support


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and your baby are going through this. I know your sweet Charlotte is grieving for you as you are for her, and she doesn't understand all that is going on. If I were you I would definitely get a lawyer (solicitor) to look after your affairs. It may be that he/she could write a single letter or make a single telephone call and get more done than you could ever accomplish on your own.

I will keep sweet Charlotte in my prayers, and hope she comes through all this OK. I know she will be so glad to get back home to her loving mommy and daddy. Please keep us all posted! :grouphug:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

The thing most people who has never visited a boarding facility in the UK...and let me tell you, I have visited VERY VERY MANY and they are all considered deplorable conditions for a Maltese.

Most of these facilities are more than fine for a larger dog that likes spending time trotting through wet grass (since it rains often here) and goes outside quite often. In fact, I believe most large breeds are quite happy with the facilities as most of them are clean.

the best way to describe them is that they look like kill shelters in the US. Also, it's very very expensive for this level of facility. Most of the facilities are like on a farm setting... 

I miss the pet hotels we have in the USA... :bysmilie: 

>>> on the note about their insurers. The onus is on your family to provide proof of neglect. Since you don't have any photographs at the moment, you may want to contact airline/airport agents that remembers handling your Charlotte. They could provide witness statements regarding feces or other conditions. Another thing is, upon entry, the Customs agent would have to scan the microchip to verify the pet so they would have definitely remembered if the dog was in such bad condition. Their statements could be helpful in lieu of photographic evidence. 

Also, I doubt the kennel would just give you their insurer's info, so you may really want to consult a solicitor and or just issue proceedings in small claims. You can have the solicitor send a letter or threaten proceedings. If your solicitor puts them on notice to pass a claim to their insurers, or request a response, they have i believe 14 days to respond. Most solicitors will work on a conditional fee basis that will make the defendant pay their costs if it is deemed you are victorious in your claim.


Anyways - good luck and I will be saying an extra prayer for Charlotte's health tonight.

On another note...too bad colchester's sooo far from us... Maltese play date!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I remember the day you posted talking about getting your baby from the pet store. I feel for you and boy do I wish there was something I could do to help. All I can do is tell you that I will pray for you and your baby every day, so that soon she will be home with you, back in your arms, safe and sound. Please keep us all posted on how you and sweet Charlotte is doing. :grouphug:


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Sep 8 2008, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631883


> Oh no!!! I am also very concerned for you because we live in East Anglia and I know about the cold nights, not to mention the soggy rain!
> 
> Fortunately we were able to prepare our two Maltese for entry into the UK and did not have to spend time in quarantine...therefore I am unable to provide you any advice or refer you to a better quarantine shop.
> 
> ...



I was so sick to read her horrific ordeal. I read your reply and it gave me great comfort to see your good advice. What a blessing you are to help her!
Hugs!


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Sep 8 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631914


> The thing most people who has never visited a boarding facility in the UK...and let me tell you, I have visited VERY VERY MANY and they are all considered deplorable conditions for a Maltese.
> 
> Most of these facilities are more than fine for a larger dog that likes spending time trotting through wet grass (since it rains often here) and goes outside quite often. In fact, I believe most large breeds are quite happy with the facilities as most of them are clean.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply again. I'm looking into this, also I'm really greatful for your support and thanks for explaining about how the kennels are here, it is very hard to explain to others in different locations, but you described it perfectly. 

The transport was done by a kennel maid who's job it is to collect the dogs/cats from other eu countries. So she was transported by someone working FOR the kennels. Saying that, the woman was the one who took me to see Charlotte after those 2 weeks and admitted to me herself how embarassed she was when opening the kennel door. She also said she had no worries about me making a complaint. She was ( or seemed like) a lovely person and had pulled the other kennel maids aside and given them an ear bashing since the embarassment of opening the kennel door which is when the discussion of shaving her took place. 

I was then told that she wasn't groomed because the groomer ( a very kind girl herself) but a bit rushed off her feet apparently was scared to groom Charlotte because she was so timid. I suggested that without human contact she will be timid and although she is very shy she is used to being groomed and cuddled and this is how she improves with human contact. After all this when I visited her after the shave( nearly cry each time I think of this word) the groomer told me that she was a little angel and just stood still and she wished she'd groomed her before. 

OK, I know the date she travelled and which route she was taken so will get onto customs there  I have photographs of her 2 days before travel with the other maltese we were looking after, that owner saw Charlotte the day before she was taken and I'm sure would write a letter including a statement about how well I had cared and groomed her own maltese while she was in the US for 3-4 weeks(she also has proof of her travel dates) 

My vet also of course had to do her tick and worming treatment and saw Charlotte 24 hours? I think before she could travel since this is when the treatment has to be done by law, he would also vouch for me I am sure since he was a wonderful vet who had to write to this awful kennel owner already since she wanted to give another dose of tick and worm treatment to Charlotte on arrival, so he is already angry with this woman. He knows all of my pets and came to my home just days before to put Liberty to sleep, so he knows how much we care for our pets. PLUS!!! he also did a health check on her!!! I even have the receipt!  

I am going to try to get all of this evidence and pictures together today and ask the vet and the owners of the dog I babysat to write on my behalf and then check out customs to see if they can help .

by the way, we are hoping to move near to Cambridge or one of the essex villages near to stanstead, maybe there is still a chance of a Maltese play date??? in fact I was planning on having a Birthday party for her on the 4th November, it's her 1st Birthday. 

We are staying with my sis in London and I'm looking into mortgages e.c.t and also on the housing list, just hope things can move quickly.

I will keep you updated, thanks so much xx


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

It is good to see a post from you and that you are starting to get information together. When is the date that you can bring Charlotte back with you? We need a countdown so we can keep rooting for you and sweet Baby Charlotte. I wish I was going to be in England because that would be one great birthday party! Hang in there, I am praying for you and Charlotte.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

I am in tears reading about your poor baby. Is there any way to move her? Please keep calling everyone you can until you get a resolution. I can't even imagine!!!


QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 10 2008, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632798


> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Sep 8 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631914





> The thing most people who has never visited a boarding facility in the UK...and let me tell you, I have visited VERY VERY MANY and they are all considered deplorable conditions for a Maltese.
> 
> Most of these facilities are more than fine for a larger dog that likes spending time trotting through wet grass (since it rains often here) and goes outside quite often. In fact, I believe most large breeds are quite happy with the facilities as most of them are clean.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply again. I'm looking into this, also I'm really greatful for your support and thanks for explaining about how the kennels are here, it is very hard to explain to others in different locations, but you described it perfectly. 

The transport was done by a kennel maid who's job it is to collect the dogs/cats from other eu countries. So she was transported by someone working FOR the kennels. Saying that, the woman was the one who took me to see Charlotte after those 2 weeks and admitted to me herself how embarassed she was when opening the kennel door. She also said she had no worries about me making a complaint. She was ( or seemed like) a lovely person and had pulled the other kennel maids aside and given them an ear bashing since the embarassment of opening the kennel door which is when the discussion of shaving her took place. 

I was then told that she wasn't groomed because the groomer ( a very kind girl herself) but a bit rushed off her feet apparently was scared to groom Charlotte because she was so timid. I suggested that without human contact she will be timid and although she is very shy she is used to being groomed and cuddled and this is how she improves with human contact. After all this when I visited her after the shave( nearly cry each time I think of this word) the groomer told me that she was a little angel and just stood still and she wished she'd groomed her before. 

OK, I know the date she travelled and which route she was taken so will get onto customs there  I have photographs of her 2 days before travel with the other maltese we were looking after, that owner saw Charlotte the day before she was taken and I'm sure would write a letter including a statement about how well I had cared and groomed her own maltese while she was in the US for 3-4 weeks(she also has proof of her travel dates) 

My vet also of course had to do her tick and worming treatment and saw Charlotte 24 hours? I think before she could travel since this is when the treatment has to be done by law, he would also vouch for me I am sure since he was a wonderful vet who had to write to this awful kennel owner already since she wanted to give another dose of tick and worm treatment to Charlotte on arrival, so he is already angry with this woman. He knows all of my pets and came to my home just days before to put Liberty to sleep, so he knows how much we care for our pets. PLUS!!! he also did a health check on her!!! I even have the receipt!  

I am going to try to get all of this evidence and pictures together today and ask the vet and the owners of the dog I babysat to write on my behalf and then check out customs to see if they can help .

by the way, we are hoping to move near to Cambridge or one of the essex villages near to stanstead, maybe there is still a chance of a Maltese play date??? in fact I was planning on having a Birthday party for her on the 4th November, it's her 1st Birthday. 

We are staying with my sis in London and I'm looking into mortgages e.c.t and also on the housing list, just hope things can move quickly.

I will keep you updated, thanks so much xx
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

It sounds like there was a lot of wonderful advice and help in the responses. I am so sorry that you are going through this. I honestly could not ready anymore because my heart was aching. Your poor baby, I will keep her in my prayers.  {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you and Charlotte are having to endure this. I looked at your previous profile and at the pictures of lovely little Charlotte and am just heartbroken for you. I'm praying that September 25 comes faster than fast and that in the meantime some kindhearted person working there will take pity on her and somehow bring her inside and protect her from the elements. Sending you prayers and tons of hugs. 

Linda


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Firstly, the owner of the other Maltese has written an excellent letter for me to use in my complaint saying how I had a regular daily grooming routine for both dogs and that Charlotte was a long haired female maltese who looked immaculate both when he dropped his dog to my house and picked him up. He also noted that it was clear that Charlotte was cared for like this daily due to the photographs they have which I had taken for them which charlotte was in with their dog Boxy through the duration of their holiday and will support me fully. Also mentioned how I wanted her hair long and had told the family this since we discussed grooming.

secondly, I have to speak to my vet in netherlands on Monday who I hope will write a similar letter to say that Charlotte was in good health and well groomed before travel, since it was him who gave her the health check, I have offered to pay him for his time to write me a letter, fingers crossed. 

Have to take the car into the garage and then will sort out some pictures of her from before she left Netherlands and print them out to also use with my evidence.

I'm not letting this woman get away with this! she still hasn't even had the courtesy of even replying to my letter of complaint, or! even sending me a bill for shaving all of her hair off! So, now I know what type of masty person I am dealing with she has certainly met her match. Maybe for some strange reason this was sadly meant to happen, but I'm so upset and angry about this that I will do my upmost to not allow any other creature to ever go through this awful experience ever again. 

PLus, I will also ask the other kennels nearby to write a letter to say how I have asked (begged) them twice to take charlotte in, but sadly they have no room at all, fully booked. 

will keep you updated


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 12 2008, 02:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633860


> will keep you updated [/B]


I have just sat here and read through all the posts. I just want to encourage you to stand your ground! As horrible as it has been, you're right: this may have happened for a reason. We have to be advocates for the animals because they cannot speak for themselves. You've gotten wonderful advice that, I'm sure, will be bring the results you are looking for!

I cannot imagine how your heart must be hurting and how little Charlotte is feeling. But there is an end to it and I'll be praying the 25th comes like it is tomorrow! Perhaps more importantly, I pray that God will wrap Charlotte in his arms each night and she will feel his love and warmth.

Please do keep us updated!

Debbie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anybody heard any news on Charlotte? Mine was the last post and that was almost 10 days ago. I wanted to find out if she is doing OK and if her mom has had any luck taking action against the quarantine facility.

Debbie


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

I just posted an update and uuurgh, pressed something on the PC that deleted the entire message so have to quickly do it again. 
Basically I sent my complaint, plus letters from my vet in Netherlands and the maltese owner who's dog I'd cared for , also the quarantine kennels nearby to where I am staying to Defras complaint department. I was told to send all the info to a gentleman and he would deal with the case and hopefully immediately send someone out to s
do a suprise spot check on the kennels and Charlotte. So I also included the before and after pictures. 

So on Thursday 18th Sep I posted all of this info recorded and special delivery so that I knew it would be there before 1pm on the Friday morning then telephoned Defra to tell them. I was told by the secretary of the quarantine that she would tell the person concerned that my complaint was coming in the following day and to look at it as a matter of urgency. 

Furious now, because he didn't even wait for my letter it seems! Instead he has replied and said quote: _ PLease be advised that complaints relating to welfare mustr be addressed to the vetinary Superintendant responsible for the quarantine premises as welfare issues fall outside the remit of this department.
Therefore we have written to the appropriate person ************ asking him to contact you directly in relation to this matter, and also to advise us of his findings. In the event that we may offer you further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us. _

This is a letter from 'Chelmsford animal health dicisional office' who say that animal health falls out of their remit??!! if you think about my complaint about the kennels it is the vet that is and has been checking Charlottes health on a daily basis and allowed her to be neglected that they have forwarded my complaint too! how ridiculous! adding to this, another owner told me that if the vet is ever further involved he charges you extra, which means that if he is called out at the weekend it is likely that I will be punished by being charged an absolute fortune by this guy for making my complaint if he's gone out at the weekend. 

I have to take my car into the garage this morning then I am going to come back and put in a couple of the recent pictures of Charlotte and one of her a day of so before she went into quarantine. Just warning anyone who is like me and gets upset easily, please don't look because they really will upset you. 

So, what do I do now guys? 

Sorry for not writing too often, I just moved and am temporarily staying with my sister and family and my PC is crammed behind cases in our room. So if I use my PC I have to kneel on everything to use it which is why I havn't yet put the pictures on or posted often because we are all sort of sharing her PC for the moment, but I will do the pictures later when I get back from the garage. 

I'm also going to phone Defra later to ask them why they advised me to send this information to their complaints dept when their complaints department and the person they told me to send the information too was completely wrong. Seem's to me that defra is turning a blind eye to abuse in quarantine kennels  

Now, for anyone british, my mum just happens to have a friend who is a well known author and my mum has been doing bird rescue services in the UK for many years. Just recently they have had an incident where the local council wanted to shoot a lot of geese and my mum and this person have been speaking again. My mum has suggested I contact her since she MAY??? please hope!!!! offer to support me? so I have nothing to lose, so I may as well ask my mum to try to call her and hopefully she may listen to whats happened. But I will keep you updated. 

Thanks for the support and prayers for Charlotte, you have all given me the strength to get through this and I have told Defra that I am not letting this go, so defra have certyainly met their match B) 

LJ x


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally I have time to put on some pictures. I hope I can remember how to do it correctly rom photobucket? First I have put in 2 which were taken 2 days before she went off to the quarantine. The last two were taken last Saturday. 

This is Charlotte with Boxy the other Maltese we were caring for. 










Charlotte with her ball.










Quarantine 1.











Quarantine 2.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 22 2008, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638973


> Finally I have time to put on some pictures. I hope I can remember how to do it correctly rom photobucket? First I have put in 2 which were taken 2 days before she went off to the quarantine. The last two were taken last Saturday.
> 
> This is Charlotte with Boxy the other Maltese we were caring for.
> 
> ...


Oh that is NAUSEATING! I cannot imagine what that poor baby is thinking! And I cannot imagine how you must feel when you see her! 

It sounds like (to me) they are all in cahoots together and are giving you the runaround. If I was them, I'd be cleaning Charlotte up and making SURE she got the absolute best care. But if there is some conspiracy in the whole system, maybe they don't fear any retribution. I wish I was there to help you in this fight!

How does Charlotte act when you see her? Please keep us updated as you can! It won't be long now, thank God!

You both remain in my thoughts and prayers. 

Debbie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Would they let you bathe and clean her up while you are there? Brush her? Are those pictures recent?


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

She is not allowed out of the kennel itself, so no bathing allowed. Once they go into the kennel they cannot leave it until their release date. Adding to this apparently any toys/blankets e.c.t you put into the kennel you cannot have back so of course you cannot take in their favourite toys that that you know remind them of home and comfort them. Luckily Charlotte played with alot of my german shepherds toys and so I gave her some of the older ones and a pair of hubbies socks which she usually steals and puts in her crate. 

I spoke to the vet who has been apparently ' caring ' for her, he is clear that he is only interested in her health and not her coat. Of course everyone is interested in their dogs health, but how on earth can he say she looks healthy! but he does. 

He was converned that she had been sicky for a day. I suggested that this was due to the large 2 inch chunks of chicken they dump in her bowl and that she usually can only manage small lumps of food, so she probably was sick trying to eat these massive lumps of chicken. He told me that with a good bath even though her hair is shaved off (notice she still does have her top knot! they managed to at least save that and her tail, her body hair is shaved nearly to her skin) sadly. I asked him how he would feel if it was HIS dog?! he suggested I take it up with the kennel owner. 

So: 
1. Defra say that they are only interested in the rules of the kennels being correct, meaning the kennels themselves and don't have any control over dog welfare.
2. The vet is in charge of the dog welfare, but of course he will defend the kennel since it's a nice little earner for him and will insist that Charlotte is in good condition.
3. The kennel owner is responsible and she has ignored my letter of complaint and it is her I have to take the issue up with. 

I phoned the RSPCA and apparently they can send someone in to look at her!!! I was told the oposite earlier by defra! so they have taken the case on board and are meant to be getting back to me. Maybe I can take her to an RSPCA centre on her release and get them to confirm that she has been neglected. 

Oh, apparently the vet said (don;t laugh) the urine stains which are in the other pictures which are clearly urine stains on her tummy inner thighs and tail are caused by her licking herself! work that one out? Never realised that by cleaning herself my dog left large patches of urine stains all over herself, amazing eh what crap they can come out with :blink: 

Simply to allow me to use her crate in there they charge me 1 pound per day. If I hadn't done that she'd have been laying on a concrete floor, nice eh ...

I will keep you all updated asap and I'm gonna need some good tips on getting her clean again once she is out. 

Any ideas for when she does come out, should I just take it easy that day and give her lots of hugs? or should I take her for a walk in the forest? she has been sort of stuck in this tiny pen for 2 months so I'm not sure of the bast way to help her on the day since I don;t want to put her through too much of an ordeal with such a big change. Ideally I'd bath her, but even that may be too much of a shock and remember that she isn't going to her old house, she will be in a new house with many people (she is very nervous of people already) and adding to that my german shep is not here and so its all going to be so confusing for her. Tips on her release would be helpful.

Thanks x


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

She is not allowed out of the kennel itself, so no bathing allowed. Once they go into the kennel they cannot leave it until their release date. Adding to this apparently any toys/blankets e.c.t you put into the kennel you cannot have back so of course you cannot take in their favourite toys that that you know remind them of home and comfort them. Luckily Charlotte played with alot of my german shepherds toys and so I gave her some of the older ones and a pair of hubbies socks which she usually steals and puts in her crate. 

When I see her she runs straight up to me, she was scared of hubby (due to something that had happened before we had her ) until she went in there but even runs up to him too! but when we go to leave thats the hard part because she sits by the door like she does at home waiting for her lead to be put on. Thats the heartbreaking part and we have to squeeze out through the door and I tell her I'm coming back soon, but obviously she thinks I'm just leaving her there. 

I spoke to the vet who has been apparently ' caring ' for her, he is clear that he is only interested in her health and not her coat. Of course everyone is interested in their dogs health, but how on earth can he say she looks healthy! but he does. 

He was converned that she had been sicky for a day. I suggested that this was due to the large 2 inch chunks of chicken they dump in her bowl and that she usually can only manage small lumps of food, so she probably was sick trying to eat these massive lumps of chicken. He told me that with a good bath even though her hair is shaved off (notice she still does have her top knot! they managed to at least save that and her tail, her body hair is shaved nearly to her skin) sadly. I asked him how he would feel if it was HIS dog?! he suggested I take it up with the kennel owner. 

So: 
1. Defra say that they are only interested in the rules of the kennels being correct, meaning the kennels themselves and don't have any control over dog welfare.
2. The vet is in charge of the dog welfare, but of course he will defend the kennel since it's a nice little earner for him and will insist that Charlotte is in good condition.
3. The kennel owner is responsible and she has ignored my letter of complaint and it is her I have to take the issue up with. 

I phoned the RSPCA and apparently they can send someone in to look at her!!! I was told the oposite earlier by defra! so they have taken the case on board and are meant to be getting back to me. Maybe I can take her to an RSPCA centre on her release and get them to confirm that she has been neglected. 

Oh, apparently the vet said (don;t laugh) the urine stains which are in the other pictures which are clearly urine stains on her tummy inner thighs and tail are caused by her licking herself! work that one out? Never realised that by cleaning herself my dog left large patches of urine stains all over herself, amazing eh what crap they can come out with :blink: 

Simply to allow me to use her crate in there they charge me 1 pound per day. If I hadn't done that she'd have been laying on a concrete floor, nice eh ...

I will keep you all updated asap and I'm gonna need some good tips on getting her clean again once she is out. 

Any ideas for when she does come out, should I just take it easy that day and give her lots of hugs? or should I take her for a walk in the forest? she has been sort of stuck in this tiny pen for 2 months so I'm not sure of the bast way to help her on the day since I don;t want to put her through too much of an ordeal with such a big change. Ideally I'd bath her, but even that may be too much of a shock and remember that she isn't going to her old house, she will be in a new house with many people (she is very nervous of people already) and adding to that my german shep is not here and so its all going to be so confusing for her. Tips on her release would be helpful.

Thanks x


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry, didn't mean to post twice and cannot seem to edit or remove the last post. I had meant that the unrine stains NOT shown in the picture, they are on another picture I have sent to defra.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my God, I'm completely shocked and furious about how they trated poor Charlotte. :hysteric: 
I mean I always thought England was ahead of many countries in animal care...
When is Charlotte coming home? :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

This is inexcusable! When is her time up? After you get her back would be a good time to raise holy heck. Then she will be beyond their control.
Make sure you get pictures.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My heart aches for you and poor Charlotte!!!! I know you will grieve yourself sick until you get her home. This seems so inhuman and I don't understand it. Please keep us posted.........I will pray for Charlotte. Her pictures of before are so beautiful and hopefully when you get her home, she will be restored to her former beauty. God Bless!!!!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 22 2008, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639003


> Any ideas for when she does come out, should I just take it easy that day and give her lots of hugs? or should I take her for a walk in the forest? she has been sort of stuck in this tiny pen for 2 months so I'm not sure of the bast way to help her on the day since I don;t want to put her through too much of an ordeal with such a big change. Ideally I'd bath her, but even that may be too much of a shock and remember that she isn't going to her old house, she will be in a new house with many people (she is very nervous of people already) and adding to that my german shep is not here and so its all going to be so confusing for her. Tips on her release would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks x[/B]


I thought someone there was "supposedly" bathing her? Where do they do that?

As far as taking her somewhere for verification of her condition, that's something I would DEFINITELY do. You will need all the documentation you can get to pursue any action against that place. I don't know how the legal system works over there, but if a civil suit is a possibility, I would consider one against the facility, the person in charge, and the vet for neglect. I might consider one against the agency that oversees them! And you will need documentation from reputable sources to be most effective. There is a HUGE difference between healthy and being cared for. Quite frankly, I don't understand how they can even say that is a healthy environment!

We are pretty sure our dog, Riley, came from a puppy mill. When we brought him home, he was dirty and scraggly. The lady had sprayed him with some type of 'deodorizer', but it just made him smell worse. I loved on him on the ride home and once we got him home. Not only was it a new house with new people, but there was nothing or nobody here familiar to him. I think I bathed him within a few hours of being home. (Honestly, it took two baths to get him to the place he seemed clean.) I just felt a need to wash away whatever it was he came from and wanted him to know he was a place he would be loved and cared for. I think Charlotte would be grateful to have you do that for her, so I'd clean her up pretty much as soon as you get her home. That's a great opportunity for just you and her to spend some time together. She'll probably bask in the love and attention from you...and it will have to feel good and familiar after what she's been through! Then love on her and keep her by your side as much as you can. Do things with her that you did before to bring back all of those good memories, even if you go to different places for walks and play. She hasn't forgotten, I assure you! Being with you will be THE most important thing for her. She may go through some separation anxiety, so I'd try to make any time away from her short for the first few times. 

When can you pick her up on Thursday?

Debbie

Debbie


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

SOME GOOD NEWS!  Well, so far it's all ben a disaster and I still have to wait until Thursday morning to collect her. My husband has even taken the day off from work. I have actually woken up at some ridiculous hour 3.50am because I can't stop worrying and know that it's only a couple of days to go!

Anyway, the good news is that after going through all the channels my mum finally received a phone call from an RSPCA officer who mentioned that he had many complaints against this quarantine and knew the name well. But I have been going down all the wrong avenues and have been led down the garden path so to speak. But if I put all of my letters and pictures together again then go and get her out safely so that she is home and away from that place I can write a formal complaint to the kennels with the help of trading standards. They have quoted me the law and breach of contract that I need to mention in the letter and ask me to give the owners of the kennels 14 days to respond. Depending on their response, which is likely to be nothing I write to them again. 
Basically I then have to use the small claims court to prove my case which apparently is very easy and don;t ask me how it works but can even be done online for a small amount. The guy I spoke to from trading standards seemed familiar with this type of thing which doesn't sound good generally speaking. 
But I do have my letters from the vet in the Netherlands and other owners who's dog I cared for, including many pictures, so I definately have a good case. 
So I need to balance up all the good points like her travel against the bad points and decide how much to ask them to repay me. 

Roll on Thursday! Goodness, I hope I can sleep better tomorrow and Wednesday night, this last bit of waiting is awful.. I keep thinking of when I can actually go in there and pick her up and wak out of those doors with her in my arms knowing that once out she is safe from harm. This year I am going to get her a new coat and some new boots and she is never going to be cold again! she's had enough of being damp and cold and her first summer has not been a nice experience at all for her. 

But at least I have finally found how I can make a complaint against the kennels.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyy I can't wait for your reunion - it's almost there !!!!!!!!

Almost ... artytime:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so happy that you are getting her this Thursday!!!!! It can't come fast enough for you I am sure!!!! Hold her tight and give her lots of cuddles as they say in the UK. Please post after you have had time to be with her and give her a good WARM bath!!!!!! This has been a nightmare for you and your husband!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 22 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639278


> SOME GOOD NEWS!  Well, so far it's all ben a disaster and I still have to wait until Thursday morning to collect her. My husband has even taken the day off from work. I have actually woken up at some ridiculous hour 3.50am because I can't stop worrying and know that it's only a couple of days to go!
> 
> Anyway, the good news is that after going through all the channels my mum finally received a phone call from an RSPCA officer who mentioned that he had many complaints against this quarantine and knew the name well. But I have been going down all the wrong avenues and have been led down the garden path so to speak. But if I put all of my letters and pictures together again then go and get her out safely so that she is home and away from that place I can write a formal complaint to the kennels with the help of trading standards. They have quoted me the law and breach of contract that I need to mention in the letter and ask me to give the owners of the kennels 14 days to respond. Depending on their response, which is likely to be nothing I write to them again.
> Basically I then have to use the small claims court to prove my case which apparently is very easy and don;t ask me how it works but can even be done online for a small amount. The guy I spoke to from trading standards seemed familiar with this type of thing which doesn't sound good generally speaking.
> ...


That's great news! I'll be crossing my fingers for you.

And I can't wait until Thursday! My goodness, Charlotte has gone through so much. That poor baby. Please be sure to hug her tight, shower her with kisses, and let her know how much you love her! I just can't imagine what she has been through. My heart breaks just thinking about it.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so happy for you that you only have two more days. They will fly by - and very soon you will have precious Charlotte in your arms again. I know she will be soooooooooo happy to be with you again. I agree with the other advice. After she has been home a bit, I would give her a bath. I bet it will make her feel all better and know that she is back safe with her Mommy. Then you just need to give her love and attention and tell her she never has to leave mommy again. Please let us know when you get her out. We can't wait! Ava Jane sends hugs and kisses to Charlotte!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

We are counting down with you until Charlotte is home again and all of this is just a bad memory!

<div align='center'><a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/" target="_blank">








</a>

Debbie


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:dothewave: Great news!!! :dothewave: 
Give Charlotte lots of kisses and hugs from Lizzie and me :smootch:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

When I first read this post, I could not believe how Charlotte was treated that I felt stunned. I am so happy for you that she will be coming home soon :sHa_banana: . Give her extra kisses and hugs from me and Chloe. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts and kisses for Charlotte  Only 1 more day after today, they said I could collect her anytime on Thursday, do you think 4am may be a little early? Joking, well, if I can I will collect her at 8am even though it takes me an hour and a half to get there, I'd leave at 4am if I knew I could get her out earlier


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 23 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639444


> Thanks for all your kind thoughts and kisses for Charlotte  Only 1 more day after today, they said I could collect her anytime on Thursday, do you think 4am may be a little early? Joking, well, if I can I will collect her at 8am even though it takes me an hour and a half to get there, I'd leave at 4am if I knew I could get her out earlier [/B]



:cheer:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 23 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639444


> Thanks for all your kind thoughts and kisses for Charlotte  Only 1 more day after today, they said I could collect her anytime on Thursday, do you think 4am may be a little early? Joking, well, if I can I will collect her at 8am even though it takes me an hour and a half to get there, I'd leave at 4am if I knew I could get her out earlier [/B]


As I'm sure you and your husband will, I'd be there the second the doors open! :w00t: I'll be so anxious to hear about her homecoming!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*One more day~~~one more day~~~
I almost cried when I saw those pics...How horrible for that poor little girl. Grab her, run like the wind, hug her close and shower her with love and affection~~~Then bathe her. She will feel so much better getting all that dirt and urine off of her body and her face. Once the bacteria is off of her she can breath and you can give her more loving.
I can't wait to see her "all better" pics, her hair will grow back and her trust will follow, just get her cleaned up.
Best Regards,
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Is it Thursday in the UK yet ??????????????

Come on - open open open ....


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

No its not Thursday here yet, wish it was  It's Wednesday morning right now at about 7.36 sadly. But, just today and one more night and Iwill be there first thing on Thursday morning


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just now catching up on this thread and seeing your sweet baby's photos brought tears to my eyes! My heart aches for both you and your precious little Charlotte and what you both have had to go thru. Sooo happy this awful experience is almost over and she will soon be cuddled in your loving arms and spending her nights all warm and cozy. Poor dear little girl, can't imagine what this must have been like for her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When you first posted the pictures - I couldn't respond - I was in shock. I can't believe what they've done to your baby. Thank God you're getting her back, I pray she's not completely tramatized and comes around for you quickly. Tomorrow can't come soon enough!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

It is 10:30 here in Nashville and I believe that makes it 4:30 on Thursday morning in the UK. That means that Charlotte will be home soon! How EXCITING! :yahoo:


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, the day is finally here! :chili: It's 6.30 here and I am allowed to collect her after 9am so shall be leaving soon. Can't wait to take her out of that place, but its going to be interesting to see how she is behaviour wise. I'm hoping that she will soon realise that she is free and my sisters son (who she hasn't met yet) and hubby are both coming with me to get her. 

I put a post in the other topic about buying/selling because now that I have a car I need a booster seat for my car and since the quarantine don;t want to be eaving her home alone for a while. I have a car doggy harness from our old family dog (from when I was a teenager LOL) but it doesn't look so safe. Yes it would restraint her and it clips to the seatbelt, but wondered if any better options are out there. Plus I was hoping to get her a booster seat but there are so many types around. Thing is, I often have to pick and drop hubby to work e.c.t and was hoping to get her a little booster seat and have her seat harness ready in it and this way I can pop her in the car whenever I go out without the worry of her leaping under my feet. Any ideas would be good, she may even just sit in the car with no worries, but I'd prefer something to hold her in safely in the back seat. 

Anyway, I'm so lookng forward to bringing her home! I will let you know how things go  Feels like Christmas and Birthday and everything all rolled into one, I'm so happy!  

Thanks for your support everyone! you have really helped me!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 24 2008, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640248


> Well, the day is finally here! :chili: It's 6.30 here and I am allowed to collect her after 9am so shall be leaving soon. Can't wait to take her out of that place, but its going to be interesting to see how she is behaviour wise. I'm hoping that she will soon realise that she is free and my sisters son (who she hasn't met yet) and hubby are both coming with me to get her.
> 
> I put a post in the other topic about buying/selling because now that I have a car I need a booster seat for my car and since the quarantine don;t want to be eaving her home alone for a while. I have a car doggy harness from our old family dog (from when I was a teenager LOL) but it doesn't look so safe. Yes it would restraint her and it clips to the seatbelt, but wondered if any better options are out there. Plus I was hoping to get her a booster seat but there are so many types around. Thing is, I often have to pick and drop hubby to work e.c.t and was hoping to get her a little booster seat and have her seat harness ready in it and this way I can pop her in the car whenever I go out without the worry of her leaping under my feet. Any ideas would be good, she may even just sit in the car with no worries, but I'd prefer something to hold her in safely in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Yayyyyyyyyyyy hurry up - off you go ..get ready already - take a towel (a warm one) in case she is shaking and a bit wobbly .. give her hugs - can't wait till you get the poor little child .. :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

I am SO EXCITED for Charlotte and your family! I can't tell you how much you all have been on my mind! 

On the carseat, I bought one of those that hooks over the back seat and is sort of suspended. You can get them at pet stores like PetSmart. I think it was about $35.00. However, it didn't seem very comfortable for either dog and it was much too small to hold both of them. Plus, unless you have bucket seats in the back, it can only go in the front seat. So I did some research for a double carseat and decided on a FidoRido. There is a video on their website that gives a good view of it. It is much more stable and offers plenty of room. You hook it in with the seat belt, then there are straps you hook onto either side of the dog's harness so they are securely attached. If you have a harness with metal rings and hook, that will work fine. Otherwise, you can buy one from them for about $15.00. They don't recommend you use a harness with plastic fasteners because they could snap loose in a wreck. I bought a large seat, which is big enough for 2 dogs. But the one for a dog up to 30 pounds is $79.99. When I compared that to the $35.00 I paid for the other one, the difference in the two seats makes the FidoRido a steal  They do ship internationally, so you could probably get one if you are interested. 

I will be looking forward to hearing how Charlotte is and the progress you are able to make with your legal process against the facility. And, again, I am absolutely thrilled (and relieved :thumbsup: ) this day arrived!

Debbie


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you have your sweet baby yet? I just know you do, and I am rejoicing for you both! Precious little Charlotte has been through so much, and I know she is going to be overjoyed to go home with her mommy, and get soft and clean, and be able to eat proper meals for her delicate little system. This has been such a horrendous experience, and my heart has just ached for you and Charlotte. Following this thread has been bittersweet, but following the thread you will have when you go after those monsters will be fun to watch!

Again, I am so thankful this ordeal is (hopefully) over for you by now, and you and sweet Charlotte can be together and live happily everafter! God bless you both!

And oh yes, will you please give Charlotte an extra hug and kiss from me and Gracie! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am hoping that we hear from you sometime soon so that we know Charlotte is safe and sound in Mommy's arms!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Am I cleaning house, or washing clothes, or anything else I should be doing? :duh oh: Of course not! I'm waiting to hear about Charlotte! I wish I could spirit myself over to the UK to see what's going on! I bet Mommy and Charlotte are still giving hugs and kisses galore! I am sooooo anxious to hear details of their reunion! :tender:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 25 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640453


> Am I cleaning house, or washing clothes, or anything else I should be doing? :duh oh: Of course not! I'm waiting to hear about Charlotte! I wish I could spirit myself over to the UK to see what's going on! I bet Mommy and Charlotte are still giving hugs and kisses galore! I am sooooo anxious to hear details of their reunion! :tender:[/B]


Me too! While I'm SUPPOSED to be sitting here working, I'll bet I've checked this post 10 times today!  I just know we're going to hear some great news soon! I'm sure Charlotte is being overwhelmed with lots of love today :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in for an update......I'll be back....


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, I'm getting really antsy now! I surely hope everything went OK and sweet Charlotte is with her mommy and is happy!!! :huh: I've got to be gone in a little while, and can't check back until later! I guess I'll live, but it surely will be hard to wait!!!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am so mad, sad, happy, excited all rolled in one. Just read through this entire post and replies and was so angry and say and now I'm sitting here waiting like everyone else. How is the sweet little girl and mommy. Please update soon. I can hardly wait.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I somehow completely missed this post.

I am *SO* sorry to hear about your poor Charolette, but so glad that she is in yours arms (I'm assuming).

Give that girl some hugs & kisses from Jax and I too! :hugging:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just catching up on this thread too - what a nightmare!! :smmadder: :smpullhair: :smmadder: I always thought the UK
was a civilized country :bysmilie: . I hope you've gotten poor little Charlotte home and started the rehabilitation process!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Charlotte!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was hoping to see a happy "Charlotte is released!" posting!!! will be checking back!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't wait to hear how it went today! Please post information soon....Ava Jane was even looking at the screen for an update.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, they say that "no news is good news," so guess we'll have to bank on that for now! :thumbsup: I believe the UK is about 7 hours ahead of the US, so it would be the wee hours of Friday morning there! Sure do hope sweet Charlotte is resting tonight, warm and cozy in her mommy's arms! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope that all went well when Charlotte was released today. I can't even imagine what you have gone through for the past 2 months :smpullhair: I'm sure that you and charlotte are just spending lots of time cuddling :tender: I can't wait to hear how she's doing!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Any updates on Charlotte?


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

Yeah she is finally home! Very happy! even has fallen in love with hubby who she was scared of before she went into quarantine. (Thinks she now realises that this very tall man actually cares about her) he even gets kisses. 

Problems, well she has brown legs and tummy and a very dark brown face like in the pic. I have alot of knots to remove, thats ok, her body is white luckily but shaved. How can I get her white again? can I used the spa lavish facial scrub on her legs since it is good for tear stain? tips on getting dark brown faces white again would also be useful. Plus, she is very well behaved and used to me grooming her and I do have (for anyone experienced in this type of thing) peroxide 12% plus the blue powder to mix it with. I have read about mixing this solution with cornflour e.c.t for facial hair? but won't be doing this yet. But if anyone has done this can you please tell me the exact measurements of what to mix if the stains really don't come out. 

One other thing, we took her straight to a very posh shop and got her a tracksuit and new collar and finally a nice harness and lead. But she was sick 4 times in the car ( I guess due to all the shock of everything) but she seemed better, but was sick in the car this morning only on a short journey taking hubby to work, but apart from that she seems fine. She is eating and drinking well now.

Last point, interesting one on Behaviour... she has never been agressive to other dogs ever. Even in the pet shop yesterday she was with a little yorkie for about 2 hours when trying on things and they were happily playing together. She also spent 3 weeks with my friends maltese and was fine. Yesterday my sis let her larger dog (a sort of middle sized very bouncy dog) off the lead and the dog got very excited and kept running up to her fast and then tried to pull Charlotte over with her paw into submissive position (aparently she usually does this with other dogs?) but Charlotte refused to be pulled over and moved quickly and after this leapt off the floor and snapped at her, not biting her but like a snap snap warning. Remember Charlotte spent all her time with me with our german shepherd and she sort of raised Charlotte as her own, she was a gentle shep. But, thinking about it she would have been hard to pull over with a paw at about 50kg's. So, should I allow Charlotte to defend herself? or should I tell her off?. If the other dog doesn't do this paw thing then Charlotte is fine with her so I think she is just trying to keep her place in her new enviroment. 

Anyway, it's bath time, going to give her a good scrub. Tips on getting her white again would be greatfully received. 

I'm so happy to have her home I can't tell you! I'm so greatful to all of you for the support over the past weeks I can't tell you how much 

xx


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am sooooooo glad she is finally back home with you! I am sure she is just so happy too. I don't have experience with the whitening questions you have, but I will be very curious to learn about what you do. Ava has some minor tear staining, but I do give her a bath once a week. Any tips you learn will be great for many others of us! Congratulations on getting your baby back! Hugs and kisses to both of you. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooo happy little Charlotte is home safe and sound!

When my rescue, Naddie came to me she was badly stained all over her body. Even her first bath helped and each one along gave improvement. There was just one small spot that I ended up 'clipping' off. 

Poor little Charlotte must have been relieved but confused at the same time. Wondering if the car ride sickness on way home was simply being overwhelmed, and the next day one was a fear of maybe having to go 'back" to that bad place.. I'm sure once she gets back to feeling she is permanently with mom and dad again she'll be less stressed.
Even her reaction to the other dog...may just have been 'too-much' for her to cope with so soon. Poor little girl have been displaced, thru horrible experience an just needs time to settle in.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear she is back home and warm and comfortable!! She was probably guarding against anyone taking the territory back that she just acquired after all this time (meaning you). Give her time and some patience to just relax and get use to being pampered again. Bless her little heart!!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ Sep 26 2008, 04:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640881


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yeah she is finally home! Very happy! even has fallen in love with hubby who she was scared of before she went into quarantine. (Thinks she now realises that this very tall man actually cares about her) he even gets kisses.
> 
> ...


I am thrilled she is home, so very thrilled. Her story was such a heart wrenching one.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

Seeing your post this morning was the best way to start the day! I'm SO glad she is home and settling in. Considering what she has been through, it sounds like she is doing great! I don't know if she was around any of the other dogs at the kennel or not, but I'm sure she developed a survival technique just being where she was. As she begins to feel completely secure again, hopefully she won't feel the need to protect herself. I think I would give her opportunities to socialize with other dogs, though. Just supervise them closely and try to stop any agressive behavior if it occurs by redirecting their attention to appropriate play.

I don't have much experience with the whitening thing, either, when it comes to the peroxide. You'll probably get a lot of answers here very shortly :biggrin: But I searched this forum for 'peroxide' and there are a lot of suggestions concerning its use. If you want to read some of the various posts, here's the SM Forum Search Link. That's by topic, so you can look at them and see which ones might be most helpful, if you'd like. There is even one about urine stains on the feet. There are a lot of cautions about using the peroxide because it dries out their skin so much, so conditioning seems to be a must. One post in particular that I read said, "According to the Bhe Jei website, it is 20:40. There is also a solution listed right below using the medicinal peroxide and Crown Royal Magic Touch". That website has some great information on Maltese. Another option is just to trim her hair as far as you feel comfortable with to get rid of the bulk of it, then take care of the new growth and keep cutting off the old until it is all gone. That's what I did with Riley's face when we got him because nothing I seemed to do would get rid of it.

I know you all are enjoying having Charlotte home again! I'll look forward to hearing about her progress and any headway you make on the legal side of this experience.

Debbie


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Oh, good good good! :smheat: Thank you, Lord, for looking out for this little one! I am soooooo glad you are reunited with little Charlotte! Daddy got a little bonus out of all this, didn't he? I am so glad you have this huge burden off of you and am so happy Charlotte is with her mommy and daddy again!

Now you can go after those monsters and have fun doing it! :cheer: 

I am so happy for you all! :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh goody she is back in her mommy and daddy's arms. :aktion033: I'm sure the throwing up is from all the nerves she still must have. I agree that this mornings was probably an isolated incident as well. Thank you lord for protecting this little girl while she was away. rayer: 

I have no clue about the whitening but would only suggest a good bath and take your time with "products". Don't want to get her home and use a bunch of stuff that may or may not give her a skin reaction or something and then she'll be in for more trauma.

I am so happy for you guys! :chili: I've thought about you all night and turned on my computer 1st thing this morning just to see if you had written. Give her lots and lots and LOTS of licks from Roxie and Ruby. They say anytime she's in the OC let us know because they would love to roll around with her. arty: 

Good luck and please send a picture of her in her new home all happy and such.


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Firstly she is doing great! She had no contact with any other dogs in quarantine. Before she went into quarantine she had spent nearly 3 months with my german shepherd, who was sadly put to sleep just days before Charlotte left due to paralysis in her spine and was unable to walk. I wanted to tell you guys that as soon as we had got Charlotte ,LIberty my shep used to take her out to the toilet and did most of her training (I'm sure these doggies communicate ) well Liberty used to bark and Charlotte would immediately move to collect her ball or do something else. 

Weirdly enough hubby and I just took her to the doggy park, a little field where all dogs meet where Charlotte was met by a Doberman, pitball/staff type of large dog and another german shep who all rushed over when she came through the gate. She did exactly as my old dog Liberty would do which was completely ignore them all and move on to her walk! perfect! Their owners had to call their dogs back and one had to put their dog on the lead. So I think my dear old shep has done alot more work with Charlotte than I actually realised, bless her. 

Interestingly enough, one of these owners is also very experience in doggy psychology and as we were half way around the field my sister had arrived and we heard the begging of a doggy fight starting and owners whouting at their dogs. Interestingly, my sister had followed on after us with her dog and when we met up and she was chatting to this guy ( this is the dog that Charlote snapped at the other day ? I was confused because Charlotte has never snapped at any other dog before , except my sisters dog who she is living with temporarily) my sisters dog was physically standing over her trying to push her into submission with her foot and Charlotte was refusing to be pushed over, and in the end she turned around and snapped at her. Anyway, when we caught up the guy was explaining to my sis that her dog is a complete control freak and causes all the arguments in the field with other dogs. 
We left him with my sister chatting and he was a big guy and my sisters dog even snapped at him! but he didn't give up and eventually got her into submissive position after being snapped at about 5 times! 

So, I think Charlotte had done the right thing? since so far she has never so much as growled at another dog. When we took her to get her new lead e.c.t after collecting her we went to a small doggy shop where she spent about 2 hours with another yorshire terrier who lives in the shop and they got on fine, just as Charlotte got on fine with Liberty my old shep and also Boxy the maltese we were looking after before she went into quarantine. So, I think it's my sisters dog with the psychological issues and little Charlotte is only trying to protect herself and only does if needed. 


So, things are going great! She is definately very happy to be home. I bathed her and will clean her legs and face each day, her body is white luckily! I got all of her knots out and luckily she still has her long haired ears and top knot  she looks more like my little Charlotte again. It's gonna take some work getting her to look as pretty as she used to be, but I'll get there! 

Now, all I have to do is to start her with her obedience training and sit and stay e.c.t , she's a bright little girl. 


The best thing thats weirdly come out of all of this is that she now adores my husband who now gets kisses and she listens to his every commant when he asks her to come to him so thats brilliant. No joke, until this time she was terrified of him! weird, maybe she realises that he didn't desert her and thats why she now trusts him? I dunno? well it's good news anyhow. 

I will take a picture of her over the weekend and put it on here to show you how well I've dine with my bathing and trimming and she does look alot better thank god 

I told her that everyone and their dogs have been thinking of her, I'm sure if she could reply she would say a big thank you to you all and your wonderful pets 

xx


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I think everything sounds wonderful! Can't wait to see the pictures and am so happy for you.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

That is the best news I've heard in a long time! I'm thrilled that Charlotte is doing so well! :aktion033: I'm sure her dad is loving the way she is responding to him  I wouldn't have wished y'all to have gone through the last two months for anything, but at least something positive came from it!

Right now, I know you're just glad to have Charlotte home and be loving her. But I just wondered if you've decided whether you'll pursue the legal action against the facility? They are really horrible :angry: 

We'll be looking forward to the new pics! 

Debbie


----------

